# How do i upload pictures?



## psychoticsnoman (Nov 30, 2007)

i have them on my computer and tried attaching them to the post but it dosent work... i dunno what im doing wrong


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2007)

^^^ Click on the "image host" it's in red..


----------



## yevetz (Nov 30, 2007)

Better upload it first to the photobucket.com or other site like that and then just click on pic icon in post and add the URL


----------



## Chris (Dec 5, 2007)

Jason said:


> ^^^ Click on the "image host" it's in red..



Image hosting is only for contributing members and MVP's, snookums. 



psychoticsnoman said:


> i have them on my computer and tried attaching them to the post but it dosent work... i dunno what im doing wrong



I like TinyPic - Share the Experience! better than ImageShack, but that's just personal preference.


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2007)

Chris said:


> Image hosting is only for contributing members and MVP's, snookums.



 Well I'll be damned...  When we going do the next get together? 

On topic i like photobucket. No problems


----------



## Apophis (Dec 5, 2007)

I use photobucket, no problems at all


----------



## Crucified (Dec 5, 2007)

this is a test

just found out you also have to set an avatar after if you want it to show up while you're posting


----------

